# Takagi vs Shinden Fudo in West LA



## Peter Steeves (Oct 9, 2004)

November 13 & 14 we will be hosting two longs days of training.

We will be looking at Takagi Yoshin ryu and Shinden Fudo ryu, finding techniques with similar themes and/or movements, for the sake of comparison.

This should be a great way to add to your current skill set, and find details that might slip by without this direct comparison of these two strong schools. 

Floor is a soft mat, but please be careful with your own knees - a lot of this seminar will take place on your knees - including some kicking techniques!

Instructor spent over 5 years in Japan training with Manaka Unsui Sensei - head of the Jinenkan, and has only recently opened a school after his return to the USA.

We are in West Los Angeles, near the 405 Fwy and Olympic Blvd.
Address: 2130 Sawtelle Blvd, LA, CA 90025

contact: 310-477-8425

thank you,


----------

